# Cages Only 2008



## binkies (Jan 13, 2008)

I decided to start a new thread since this is a new year, and also because many of the posts in the old thread were lost in the move.

Ok guys, I feel somewhat awful for doing this. But I HAD to do something. After many years with a NIC cage, then X pen, the mess was unbearable! Gravy refuses to be housetrained and has untrained Phillip and Tulla. So it was pee and poo everywhere constantly and it was nasty and made my house nasty. I can't live like that. I need clean! I hope everyone finds this cage acceptable. It is a 30X30 and a 30X36 cage combined. So that is a 2.5 feet wide and 5.5 feet long. I don't have much to put in there yet but it will be coming in the very near future. Payday is next week. They have some cardboard to sit on, food and water dishes, and the hanging toy Phillip loves so much. I am thinking a nice dog bed to lounge in would be great too. A hay rack of some kind so that it isn't all over the floor falling through. Gravy loves his willow baskets so another of those. He just finished off his current one.


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 13, 2008)

I like the cage, Amanda ! I think it looks very easy to clean, and it is very simple! They have cardboard to get off the wires, too, that is great. I would suggest getting chloroplast or something to put up around the cage on the walls, because if they spray pee onto the walls and it soaks in, it could get stinky.


----------



## maisy126 (Jan 13, 2008)

wooow, nice cage!


----------



## naturestee (Jan 13, 2008)

I think it looks really nice! Does the top lift up? Because if it doesn't I'd hate cleaning it or getting a scared rabbit out in an emergency. And it looks like it has pretty good height too- that's one of my complaints about a lot of pre-made rabbit cages. 

And wire floors are certainly better than letting a super-messy bunny step in his pee all the time.


----------



## SDShorty (Jan 13, 2008)

Here is my furbaby condo complex. I have Bella the hamster on top, my two pigs Nismo and Momo in the middle, and Dori on the bottom. Thankfully Dori is totally potty trained, so she only has to spend time in there during the day while we are out and at night. Most of the day she is out and about running around the apartment.


----------



## Michaela (Jan 13, 2008)

Could everyone please post their cages in  this thread  too. It's a comment free thread, so it will be a quick resource for cages instead of surfing through pages of comments.


----------



## binkies (Jan 13, 2008)

*naturestee wrote: *


> I think it looks really nice! Does the top lift up? Because if it doesn't I'd hate cleaning it or getting a scared rabbit out in an emergency. And it looks like it has pretty good height too- that's one of my complaints about a lot of pre-made rabbit cages.
> 
> And wire floors are certainly better than letting a super-messy bunny step in his pee all the time.



No the top doesn't lift up like you are asking, but it does come off without much fuss if needed.



Amy: Thanks for the tip. There is a lot I need to do for the cage to make it better. They actually sell urin guards for those cages, may look into that too

As for cleaning: The cages are made to have legs. A frame kit. And the drop pan slides in and out for easy cleaning. But the store didn't have any for those sizes yet. So I will keep going back once a week to check. That is a major must have. For now, the cage is just sitting on the pans.


----------



## ZakuraRabbit (Jan 23, 2008)

Sasuke's indoor run:




Made this after growing tired of bunny-feet thumping in the plastic pet store cage.. and I was upset because he would never ever LEAVE the cage:shock: So he didn't get alot of exercize
Now he's in this run 24/7, and when I'm in the room I can just open the front walls (the walls to the right also blocks of the TV and radio, which is good since there's a lot of wires there:biggrin2 and he jumps in and out as he wants to.
I put carpets underneath to ease cleaning. He's litter trained, so anything wet goes in the litter box. I emtpy it every second or third day. 
I haven't cleaned the carpet yet, since the run is quite new, but if I want to I can just take out out, shake of the dust and throw it in the washing machine Far easier than trying to clean the whole wall-to-wall carpet in my room:biggrin2:

Aroma's run:




And Zakura's:




Sadly they can't be in the runs all day, since they're not secure enough (now I've even taken of most of the roof to build Sasuke's run, and they treathened to collapse under our recent snowfall Plan on getting new fences soon, so hopefully all three runs get roofs (but most importantly the outdoor ones) as of yet, no rabbit has jumped over the fence, but for the outdoor rabbits I'm more concerned on what might jump IN:shock:
Aroma's run is ironically only half the size of Zakura's, despite her being larger, younger, and far more active. The reason for that is that the hosepipe got in the way. Aroma's run was the first one I made, and I found Zakura's to be even easier to make, because of it's perfect square form. Aroma jumps in and out of the hutch all the time, but Zakura needed more persuation, so I put in a transport crate underneath, with a rock inside since she keeps trying to knock them over


----------



## aman1211 (Mar 24, 2009)

where does everyone get the nic i wanna make a cage when i get a bunny but dont know where i can get them in the us


----------



## SweetSassy (Mar 24, 2009)

I have the NIC cage and I had to order it thru Walmart. They were the cheapest.


----------

